
Svarog Engine, a path tracing game engine made with C++, GLFW3, and OpenGL 4.6 - programmer949
https://github.com/coderguy1777/SvarogGameEngine
======
programmer949
Svarog Engine works primarily on Linux as of now, as it is my development
environment for it, but contributions to enable windows support are always
welcome, just make a pull request and ill merge it upon review.

